# Deep blue delay - Repeats tone control



## Svenson007 (Jan 22, 2022)

Hey guys, hope you are all well. I built a deep blue delay for somebody with a momentary oscillation stomp and they really liked it. They asked me if I could add tone control to the repeats / the feedback loop. I’m still learning and can’t really visualize how to go about this. Wondering if anyone can help?? Thanks. Cheers!


----------

